# Duck Lease Beaumont Area



## tops&tails (Jul 14, 2013)

This is late but a few friends and I are looking for some land to duck hunt on for this Teal Season/Duck Season close to Beaumont/China/Nome/Winnie/Anahuac.
please let me know if you know anyone I can contact.

thanks,


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I do NOT suggest circle h outfitters. Steer clear.


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, stay clear of circle H outfitters. That place is a joke.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Try calling Tony Cirillo with Fin & Fowl outfitters, he'll shoot you straight on what he does/doesn't have that I can promise you. He'll have water as well this year and his stuff is in the area you're asking about. Not promising that he has any openings or can help, but you might want to give him a call just to see. Hope you find something that works for you. 
Tony (281) 330-3976


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Can't help you on a lease, pretty tought to find in our area even harder 30 days before season. I can set you up on day hunts.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Why not circle h? Just curious. Ive dealt with scott before without any issues.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

indaskinny said:


> Why not circle h? Just curious. Ive dealt with scott before without any issues.


Don't remember a Scott.
Regardless, they were caught running day hunts on our leased property. They locked down roads that were to remain open for access to fields during the season to keep areas for themselves to hunt on and run the day hunts. Just to name a few reasons.

Â©


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Scott runs a solid outfit with Circle H but he's been known to have some issues with communication. I care not to elaborate in public. The bottom line is that you get what you pay for with him just like any other guide - the chance to pull the trigger and the chance to write a check.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

How long has Scott been running that outfit?
Â©


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> How long has Scott been running that outfit?
> Â©


As long as I can remember. There was a guy on the Hunting Stuff Board that had a spot in Winnie a few days back. Everything here seems to be day hunts, not leases.


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't forget the fields and ponds that they said they would flood and never did.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Tailgator said:


> Don't forget the fields and ponds that they said they would flood and never did.


Yup and the piles and piles of people they put on it.


----------



## FishMyLifeAway (May 12, 2009)

Also steer clear of any available "rice fields/crawfish ponds" still open in the Nome/China area. They are crawfish ponds...not fields for ducks to come in. Promised water for teal season...no water. Promised us that we'd have a clearing in the pond for ducks to land, 2 weeks before the season we were out there in the Rhino clearing our own landing zones. Halfway thru the season, they set crawfish traps ALL out in own pond. AND TO TOP IT ALL OFF....my decoys "MYTSERIOUSLY DISAPPEARED" after the season was over. 

Bottom line is...if you find ANY lease that still open this close to the seaon, there's still open spots for a reason...so be careful.


----------

